# معالجه المياه



## file123 (28 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كتاب باللغه العربيه يتحدث عن معالجه المياه يتحدث عن تحليلات المياه ومعالجه المياه للاغراض المختلفه.
دراسه لتصميم وصيانه واحتياجات الطاقه واقتصادياتها بالنسبه للطرق الرئيسيه للمعالجه وازاله الملوحه.

http://babup.com/5ybk3acdzkgu/كتاب_معالجة_مياه_الصرف.rar.html​


----------



## file123 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

كتاب جد مهم


----------



## ibrahim1hj (21 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## btp1234 (28 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## ittpb (6 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## said al balushi (7 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## file123 (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ان شاء الله


----------



## أبونوافل (23 يونيو 2018)

file123 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كتاب باللغه العربيه يتحدث عن معالجه المياه يتحدث عن تحليلات المياه ومعالجه المياه للاغراض المختلفه.
> دراسه لتصميم وصيانه واحتياجات الطاقه واقتصادياتها بالنسبه للطرق الرئيسيه للمعالجه وازاله الملوحه.
> ...



أرجو تجديد الرابط و شكرا


----------

